# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  Teqea e Madhe e tarikatit Saadi

## Mexhid Yvejsi

Mexhid YVEJSI, Gjakovë

AKADEMI, PËRKUJTIM, PËRURIM

          Në Sallën e Madhe të Pallatit të Kulturës, në Gjakovë, ditën e hënë, me 18 Maj 2009, u zhvillue një Akademi në nderim të Teqesë së Madhe, të tarikatit Saadi, veprimtarisë që bëri ajo ndër shekuj në dobi të çështjes fetare-kombëtare, që nga themeluesi  Shejh Sylejmani dhe deri tek Shejh Shefqeti (1900-1952).
         Në këtë akademi përkujtimore morën pjesë shumë qytetarë, jo vetëm nga Gjakova, jo vetëm nga Kosova, por edhe nga Presheva, Shqipëria, Maqedonia
         Ndër shumë mysafirë të nderuar ishte edhe Ambasadori i Shqipërisë në Prishtinë, Dr. Islam Lauka, i cili përveç që përshëndeti këtë akademi, ai i vlerësoi figurat e ndritura fetare, që kanë kontribue edhe për çështjen kombëtare
          Në këtë akademi mori pjesë edhe Akademik Esat Stavileci, i cili si gjakovar, ndjehej shumë  krenar për vendlindjen e tij, që ka dhënë personalitete me kaq rëndësi
          Gjithashtu, përveç shumë të tjerëve, në këtë akadami ka përshëndetur, ka folur edhe kryetari i Komunës së Gjakovës, Dr. Pal Lekaj, i cili ndër të tjera tha: 
          Ne duhet të mburremi me prijës të tillë fetar dhe kombëtar, që në ditët më të vështira vepruan, flijuanAta shkuan nga e mira e kombit e dashurisë e civilizimit   
           Për figurat historike, në veçanti të Shejh Shefqet Shehut dhe të Shejh Musa Shehzadës, që ka nxjerrë Teqeja e Madhe e Gjakovës dhe e Prizrenit, kanë folur edhe personalitete të tjera me rëndësi
            Gjatë kësaj ceremonije, e cila u pasurue edhe me disa ilahi e pika të tjera kulturore-artistike, u promovue edhe një monografi.
             Kjo monografi, e shkruar nga Faik Doda dhe Ernest Luma me titull DRITA HYJNORE DHE KOMBËTARE NDËR SHEKUJ E TEQES SË MADHE AUTOQEFALE BALLKANIKE, i përkushtohet, siç tregon vetë titulli, Teqës së Madhe të tarikatit Saadi në Gjakovë dhe asaj në Marash të PrizrenitPër këtë monografi foli historiani, recenzenti, Dr. Parim Kosova, nga Prizreni
             Kjo akademi, kjo ceremoni, është mbajtur edhe në nderim, në përkujtim, në 12-të vjetorin e pranimit të Hilafetnamesë të Shejh Musa Shehut, për të udhëhequr, drejtuar, udhërrëfye, parimet fetare-mistike, siç po quhet tani,     
Teqja e Madhe Autoqefale Ballkanike
             Shejh Musa Shehu është djali i Shejh Abdylvehab Shehut, (1927-1998), i cili ishte djali i madh i Shejh Shefqetit, (1900-1952). Kur ndrroi jetë Shejh Shefqeti, me 11 Mars 1952, atëherë për dy vjetë mbetë i zbrazur vendi tij
             Kështu, pas dy vjetësh, me 15 Janar 1954, Abdylvehabi u gradue me titullin Shejh i Tarikatit Saadi) dega apo kolli Axhizijje. Këtë titull e pranoi nga Shejh Hyseini, i cili e kishte pranue nga Shejh Mehmedaliu nga Shkupi, në vitin 1953.
            Pra, pas Shejh Shefqet Shehut, vjen Shejh Abdylvehabi apo Sheh Dyli, siç quhej nga populli, i cili e ka drejtue Teqen e Madhe të Gjakovës mbi 45 vjet, deri sa ndrroi jetë me 9 Korrik 1998, kurse është varrosur me 10 Korrik 1998, në Teqen e Madhe
             Dhe më në fund, pas orës 16, me qindra besimtarë me ilahi, lutje dhe Ziqër, duke e përmendur, duke e përkujtuar, Krijuesin, All-llahun e Madhëruar, është përuruar, inaguruar, Tyrbja e Shejh Shefqetit, afër Urës së Llukacit, në Gjakovë

                 Mexhid YVEJSI, Gjakovë

----------


## Rroni01

Dr. Pal Lekaj, i cili ndër të tjera tha:
“Ne duhet të mburremi me prijës të tillë fetar dhe kombëtar, që në ditët më të vështira vepruan, flijuan…Ata shkuan nga e mira e kombit e dashurisë e civilizimit…”


Urime.

----------


## Bel ami

O njeri, te kam thene edhe njehere, mos shkruaj ketu ceshtje qe nuk i perkasin Bektashizmit.Cna ngatron me Sa'adi tani

----------


## Fakir

> O njeri, te kam thene edhe njehere, mos shkruaj ketu ceshtje qe nuk i perkasin Bektashizmit.Cna ngatron me Sa'adi tani


Pse te mos shkruhet per Sa'adi? Apo mos doni te thoni se Bektashizmi nuk eshte Islam dhe per kete mos te ngatrrohen Sa'adi-Musliman? hmmm...logjik=0

----------


## Bel ami

Nuk dua te them se Bektashizmi nuk eshte Islam, por Sa'adizmi nuk eshte Bektashizem.Ky eshte kend per Bektashinjte.Te gjitha tarikatet Islame nuk mund te hyjne tek Bektashizmi.

----------


## toxic47

> Nuk dua te them se Bektashizmi nuk eshte Islam, por Sa'adizmi nuk eshte Bektashizem.Ky eshte kend per Bektashinjte.Te gjitha tarikatet Islame nuk mund te hyjne tek Bektashizmi.


Bel ami e ke shume gabim, per me rregull ky forum do duhej te quhej Sufi forum, e jo Bektashi, sepse Bektashi eshte tarikat I Sufizmit, njejte sikur Saa'di, Naqshibendi, Kadiri,Rifai etj. Prandaj nuk eshte gabim kjo teme aspak, gabim eshte emri I forumit Bektashi, ngase Bektashi nuk eshte fe ne vete, eshte njeri nder tarikatet e Sufizmit, sic jane ato me larte qe I ceka.

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------

